# 8.0-CURRENT is incompatible with my machine?



## zeiz (Aug 9, 2009)

I still have problems with 8.0-CURRENT on my testing machine.
A year ago I couldn't install it at all. Now I can but only using 8.0-BETA2 option starting sysinstall from within 6.4 CD. Using 7.x series CDs prevents sysinstall from running (segmentation fault). Starting sysinstall from either 8.0-BETA CD or HDD installation causes total "panic" (things are getting worse). 
Anyway after min ftp install of 8.0-BETA2 I cannot then run csup and/or portsnap, cannot ping any host and probably simply have no internet connection.
Please note that everything works fine if 6.4 or 7.2 is installed on this machine.
So I assume that my hardware is somehow incompatible with exactly 8-CURRENT that's why I'm posting this here.

There are 3 lines at the end of boot screen I've never seen before:

```
waiting for 30 sec for the default route interface: .de0:
enabling 10baseT port
....................................
```

dmesg output:

```
de0: <Digital 21041 Ethernet> port 0x9400-0x947f mem 0xe4800000-0xe480007f irq1
de0: SMC 21041 [10Mb/s] pass 2.1
de0: WARNING: using obsolete if_watchdog interface
de0: Ethernet address: xxxxxxxxxxxx
de0: [ITHREAD]
```
I tried to load if_de_load="YES" just in case, it's already loaded as well as sis.ko.

ifconfig output:

```
de0: flags=8843 <UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
       ether xxxxxxxxxx
       media: Ethernet autoselect (10baseT/UTP)
       status: active
lo0: flags=8049 <UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
       options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
       inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
       inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
       inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xf000000
```

My machine: ASUS P4S333c (SiS-645/961 chipset), P4 2.4GHz, DDR 768MB, GeForce3 Ti200, 2 HDDx, FDD, usb2.0 card. It connected through cable modem (ARRIS-TM502G), Belkin router with N-wireless. This box is connected by cable.
On the same machine I have PCBSD, Debian, Suse, Ubuntu, Elive and Mandriva. All run problem free.

I used to report my first failure to install to mailing list and subscribed to it. Then I never received a confirmation or whatever. Now I tried to subscribe again and again I have no any respond.

Could somebody from development team help me?


----------

